# App Store useless on Canadian 3g iphone?



## GridX (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant add apps using the app store icon on my 3g iphone, it gives me the message:

"your account is only valid for purchases in the Canadian itunes store" that sux, what a useless thing to have on your iphone if Canadian users cant even use the app store via the iphone.

I know I can get a coupon code and sign up for a US Itunes store account but I shouldn't have to, how do you load apps using the app store icon on the 3g iphone without signing up with a US itunes account?


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

GridX said:


> I know I can get a coupon code and sign up for a US Itunes store account but I shouldn't have to, how do you load apps using the app store icon on the 3g iphone without signing up with a US itunes account?


The exact same way you do with the iTunes music store on the iPhone: You sign up for a US account.

Software developers have the ability to restrict content to certain geographical regions. Just like with music, TV shows, and movies. That's why many people here buy US iTunes gift cards.

It's an inconvenience, but not a huge deal.


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

GridX said:


> ...what a useless thing to have on your iphone if Canadian users cant even use the app store via the iphone.


Yep, that would be useless if it were true. There must be something else going on with your account otherwise this forum would be flooded with people complaining about it as the App Store is a huge deal. Do some more research on the web and/or phone customer service before you consult these forums for answers...you get quite a range of expertise here.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Same problem here. Canadian account, can't access App Store.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

I personally bough and get free apps on my Touch since 2 days and no problem. So it is obviously your account.


----------



## Crunch (Jul 4, 2008)

It might be specific to the 3G network. Try both 3G and wifi and see what happens.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

interesting theory...i will try and find a second cup.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

It works fine accessing it on my iPod touch with my Canadian iTunes account.


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

i have no problem with my Canadian iTunes account either... mined you I have only tried the Free Apps so far


----------



## purelithium (Jul 26, 2006)

I can use it no problem, just downloaded Monkey Ball with it(wifi) haven't tried 3G or edge yet.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

I had that error too... you have to attach your iPhone to your computer and Sync while logged into your iTunes account to pass your iTunes Account info over to the App Store on your iPhone!

iPhone and iPod touch: Changing the signed-in iTunes Store account


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

lostmyphone said:


> Same problem here. Canadian account, can't access App Store.


if you are access app store in itunes make sure you select the canadian store at the bottom of the page (scroll down to the bottom). If you access on iphone the it should work since the servers know you are in canada and choose the correct store.


----------



## classicbean (Jun 7, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> I had that error too... you have to attach your iPhone to your computer and Sync while logged into your iTunes account to pass your iTunes Account info over to the App Store on your iPhone!
> 
> iPhone and iPod touch: Changing the signed-in iTunes Store account


This is great information. Thanks!


----------

